# Sharing the Ilangi Love!



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

Just wanted to share with you guys my lovely's!

New Rockscape....









with old rockscape...


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

I see you still have them... Looking awesome as always bro! 8)


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

Wow ... very nice !! :thumb:


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks....flashg, yes I still have them. got some very interesting offers on them and was basically paid money to keep them.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

I definitely like the new rock over the holey rock setup you had previously. :thumb:

You still running insane flow on that tank?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

Yep....upped it a little actually. 

Mag12 Return pump - 1200gph
Eheim 2224 - 350gph
Rena xp3 - 350gph
3xNanoPowerheads - 250gph x3
Tunze Nanostream6025 modded - ~1000gph
Tunze Nanostream6055 wavetimed - 1400gph

I'm considering mirroring the wet/dry so there will be two of them and then replacing the two canisters for an Eheim 2262 but we shall see.


----------



## TitoTee (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice Trophs EK!

What kind of rocks are those in your new setup?


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

Nicely done. Very nice Ilangis man.

:fish: never enough water flow, right  I had 3 FX5s, 6xAQ 70 (powerheads) some Koralia as well and an XP2 filled only with filter floss on my 400gal with the Dubs and Moliros. Plans to go banans with a 200+ sump were dwarfed by the move to Eastern Canada, but it's coming sooner or later opcorn:


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks my fellow troph peeps.

Titotee, the rocks were sold as Black Magma rocks

Xenomorph, NEVER enough flow! There's no such thing as taking it too far, just poorly planned.


----------



## katytropheus (Jul 13, 2008)

One of the best colonies in the US. Man, I wish I had a blue background. I really think it makes a difference including that "cloudy water" deal you saw on another forum. What's the offer now--$2,000?


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

katytropheus said:


> One of the best colonies in the US. Man, I wish I had a blue background. I really think it makes a difference including that "cloudy water" deal you saw on another forum. What's the offer now--$2,000?


I don't think he's selling it anymore. opcorn:


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

No more offers.... I was made an offer that made it more worthwhile to keep them and the offers I was getting was not solid.

Although I will say that everything is for sale for the right price.... :wink:


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I like the rocks and the look of the tank in the top photo, very much.

(Except the fry saver or is it an overflow box? I guess that is a practical thing?)

Did you have any aggression problems or changes in the hierarchy when you changed the rockwork?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

James, the fry saver was just there temporary. I had removed all the previous holey rock and there was a female holding at the time. I left the tank bare for several weeks and while doing my 100% wc she laid on her side and spat the bubs out.

I normally don't use the fry saver unless I just retrieved fry from the tank for pickup.

As for issues I didn't have any problems with it but they did re-establish themselves. I have like 4 males so it didn't take very long, I posted fight vids on TF if you care to watch them.

Thanks for the comments.


----------

